# Who Would You Be



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

This is a question I've been pondering for myself...

If you could hold any position in the Imperium, which position would you hold (The golden throne is taken however) however when you make the choice, remember to factor in just how much fun that person has, for some reason I don't see Marneus Augustus Calgar or the other chapter masters getting to take time off to go clubbing and or getting many vacations.

For me, I'd be the Grand Master of Assassins. Full access to some of the most potent weaponry in the Imperium, plus I could go and visit the fine Callidus temple :biggrin: whenever I was in a bad mood, or go on a safari with a vindicare assassin just for jokes.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Be just a normal citizen with a good family on a civilized world deep in the heart of the Imperium minding my own business doing my job where nothing tragic ever happens too me or my family

Like how I live now, sounds good dude


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd want to be a Space Marine Chaplain. Not a commander yet I can lead men and im at the front lines, leading with inspirational litanies of hate and fury. Plus I would look so awesome in midnight black armour with a carved skull helmet.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would probably enjoy being an inquisitor. Since I would be able to travel the universe and people would listen to me when I want them to.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

But imagine, no vacations, spending 50% of you time praying and you'd most likely have to remain abstinent from women or wine


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Lopspoon said:


> But imagine, no vacations, spending 50% of you time praying and you'd most likely have to remain abstinent from women or wine


The exact reasons I would want to be a space wolf. lol All the perks and almost none of the drawbacks.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I'd like to be a Sentinel Pilot personally. You get to ride in a semi large(not really if you think of titans) robot, with a pretty big gun, and your commanding officers are lenient towards your rebellious attitudes due to the nescessity of independence and of the information you gather as a scout on the field.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd be a space marine librarian, because they have cool psychic powers, and space marines don't know what it means to have fun or be bored.


----------



## maxamus (May 29, 2010)

pre-heresy or post
cause pre i would want to be a space marine(almost any legion except ultra and blood)
post i would want to be a emperor's children dreadnought with sonic weapons
because words can hurt to


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd be a corpse, may as well, with the imperium desperate to murder everyone who worships the emperor and everyone who doesn't and enemies happily and easily munching entire planets, being a corpse is your only guaranteed way or not dying.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

I'd be a Rogue Trader. The idea of being free to roam the galaxy as an explorer and trader, and some time pirate, just really appeals to me.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

governor of a pleasure world... which i get to partake of daily 
you can have your bolters, ill have my hordes of pleasure girls.


----------



## JDMJapan (Jan 3, 2010)

I would be the 40k Version of Marcus from Gears. Run around Chopping Orkz up with my ChainSword Bayonett Thingie.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

JDMJapan said:


> I would be the 40k Version of Marcus from Gears. Run around Chopping Orkz up with my ChainSword Bayonett Thingie.


so a IG trooper with a chainsword duct taped to his lasrifle?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> so a IG trooper with a chainsword duct taped to his lasrifle?


Have you seen the gears? They make every IG trooper..... other than maybe catachans look like panicle necks. lol


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> governor of a pleasure world... which i get to partake of daily
> you can have your bolters, ill have my hordes of pleasure girls.


yes i second that notion and ask for my own pleaseure world etc.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

High_Seraph said:


> yes i second that notion and ask for my own pleaseure world etc.


pleasure world governor FTW! if you dont agree and you want to be a space marine you have no genitals  lol


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> pleasure world governor FTW! if you dont agree and you want to be a space marine you have no genitals  lol


Again.... SW. All the perks with none of the neuter.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

rough rider with a polaris 4 wheeler (you could fit a house on one of those things)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmmmm, I'd be either a Space Wolf, A Salamander (Burn, Baby, Burn!), or an Inquisitor. Then, I'd make myself be able to go on holiday, and if I was an Inquisitor and somebody refused, I'd virus bomb their planet. 

Reason for exile: Needed more holiday. 

-BoK


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Again.... SW. All the perks with none of the neuter.


except you look like a caveman.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> except you look like a caveman.


I was unaware cave men used advanced armor and chain swords.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> I was unaware cave men used advanced armor and chain swords.


i said *look*. yes you might be one of the most powerful warriors in the galaxy and yes you 'might' (its not proven) be able to have sexual feelings about a female. but looking like an oversized half caveman, half viking doesnt go down to well with the ladies. unless you like to 'force' them into it :shok: i wouldnt put that past a space wolf!


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Skull probe


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

This picture speaks a thousand words :laugh:


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Where do I sign.

Hmm, I'd like to be a Space Marine Librarian, being able to reach into the minds of others and be able to read their thoughts, yes please.


----------



## Zwan (Nov 18, 2009)

Inquisitor - but the cool, non-fluff kind that basically does whatever the hell he wants. So Eisenhorn :grin:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Callidus Assassin....

... Wait


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Definitely an Inquisitor. You have the ultimate authority and near unlimited power. The mere sight of your rosette scares the shit out of the most egotistical douchebags and you can practically investigate anything you want to regardless of your Ordo. I would definitely enjoy either the Ordo Sicarius or Ordo Chronos. Nothing like controlling the most lethal assassin's in existence or traveling back in time to have fun with the time-line. That and I would love being able to appear as a normal citizen only to announce myself and make everyone soil themselves.

"I am an Inquisitor of the Holy Orders. And this hot dog simply isn't good enough. Prepare to die heretic."


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

tank commander in the IG what a sick ride


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

a Grey Hunter


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Brother Subtle said:


> i said *look*. yes you might be one of the most powerful warriors in the galaxy and yes you 'might' (its not proven) be able to have sexual feelings about a female. but looking like an oversized half caveman, half viking doesnt go down to well with the ladies. unless you like to 'force' them into it :shok: i wouldnt put that past a space wolf!


This coming from the man who wishes to become the glorified pimp? lol They don't look like cave men they look like Fenrisians and they do have the capacity to feel attraction for females but they do not act on it……. for the most part. But whatever....... you have your form of the ideal life and I will have mine. Well in mine I would be allowed to also have nuky but I suppose you can't have everything.:good:


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

An accountant on Holy Terra, imagine the fun being able to say to people "My lord, we're running out of money, i suggest turning the golden throne off during non-work hours"

plus nobody kills accountants, or even think about them, they're invisible!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

lawrence96 said:


> An accountant on Holy Terra, imagine the fun being able to say to people "My lord, we're running out of money, i suggest turning the golden throne off during non-work hours"
> 
> plus nobody kills accountants, or even think about them, they're invisible!


DEATH TO THE ACCOUNTANTS!!!!:ireful2::angry::crazy:


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah, but then who would do your imperial taxes? Do you want to be executed by his imperial tax collectors?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

A Ratling. I have available to you the General's Finest Whisky, a packet of the Commisar's best Lho-Sticks and here, yes here, the newest prototype model of lasgun directly from Mars! It has the capacity to... oh wait, you can't afford it? Ah, shame, I'll have to smoke this brilliant Lho-stick and drink this fine Whisky all by my self... :smoke::drinks:

Midnight


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I would be a necron. i was up at 4:30 this morning and i could really use another 60 million years of sleep.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

lawrence96 said:


> Ah, but then who would do your imperial taxes? Do you want to be executed by his imperial tax collectors?


No, but im a governor to a pleasure planet. So i get replacement or something after you have an "accident".:hang1::angel: or not


----------



## CaptainWertze (Dec 5, 2009)

I think I would like to be a medium ranked Imperial Guard officer, like a lieutenant or captain. Your not loaded with too much responsibility, but at the same time still get some authority and power in the defense of humanity. + you get access to some cool stuff (rather than just high intensity searchlights!)


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I would have to be Marbo ... fuck orders and the upper echelon of IG management, and they drew First Blood.:nono:
And, I'm right behind you.:laugh:


----------



## lillianbuffridge (Jun 1, 2010)

"I am an Inquisitor of the Holy Orders. And this hot dog simply isn't good enough. Prepare to die heretic.


HAHAHAHA that would be awsome


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

I would like to be a few things.
Leader of the Custodes/Grey Knights - They are the coolest of all Space Marines by far, if mr T was a SM he would be a Custode, all that gold .......

Space Marine Sergeant - My passion is leading men into battle, I have done it many times before and people say you shouldn't enjoy it but I dont give a crap what they say. And if there is almost no possibility of you dying out there then I would take that any day.

Tanith First And Only Sergeant - mainly the same reasons as above, apart from the possibility of not dying. But the Tanith First And Only would have to be the most, 'colourful' regiment of the IG to date.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Necron Lord. Why? Because I can have full authority to say "Ill be back" or "hasta la vista baby".


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Space Marine scout why...... cos I could joyride around the universe in a land speeder

Skar


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Imperial Guard Sentinel pilot for sure. I would name my sentinel 'the Steel Spectre', cause it can be stealthy, and then I would have a choice of weapons, such as a heavy flamer.

Besides, from what I understand, pilots tend to be rebellious and independent due to nescessity, since they can be away for days at a time without contact with command. And that suits my personality.

And they look completely awesome. Who doesn't like a AT-ST.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor... Always seemed like something I would enjoy. Bar that, a planetary governor, a very rich one.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I would be the imperiums Skull Saturation Consultant. 

I would travel to the various marine fortress monasteries, reviewing the various armour and vehicle designs to deduce whether there are enough/too many/too few skulls stuck on it.

Sort of like a macabre laurence llewelyn bowen.


----------



## GNOME_NINJA44 (Jun 3, 2010)

A titan priceps would be sik

IMMA FIRIN MA LAZER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Space pirate in a quite out of the way corner of know universe with lucrative contracts with some less then pure techpriests. 

Oh you want to see my documentation mister arbite, well its right here next to my Vortex grenade here catch.


----------



## GWLlosa (Sep 27, 2009)

To whoever said that they'd be a corpse, cause they'd be safe: I just read the Grey Knights Omnibus. Sadly, corpses aren't safe, either :alcoholic:


Personally? I'd be the Head Historian for the Imperial Library. Only guy who knows everything, and nobody thinks to take you out / make you uncomfortable.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Well any role in the Imperium's pretty grim. But I'd guess I'd choose to be an Arbites Judge. Power is sexy (but not Margeret Thatcher).


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would be a pariah. My loyalty would depend on who got to me first, Inquisition or Necron. 

...

Actually, I`d probably just choose the Necrons. Immortality and power, yay.


----------



## lillianbuffridge (Jun 1, 2010)

Admiral of an emperor class battleship those things are HUUUGE!!!!


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Hmm... A lone wolf. I mean your hardly gonna last longer than a day, might as well make it my job to die by meltabomb inside a carnifex's stomach.

Or Thunderwolf Cavalry, who else can say their steed is a 6ft wolf.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

Ordo Malleus Inquisitor, would get to do whatever I want (and have my way with those sexy SOBs):victory:


----------



## Uberfork (Apr 12, 2010)

A tech priest of Adeptus Mechanicus! Surprised to be the first one...


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

Not easy to choose, but probably some brainwashed priest preaching about how bad xenos and heretics are, or if I had what it takes an ordo Hereticus Inquisitor. Hereticus is my prefered ordo, because it focuses on humans and therefore embodies the fear of the Inquisition and of the God Emperor.
I guess being a tech priest would be also nice. At least you're one of the rare people in the Imperium who work with high tech.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Respectable noble with a permanent mansion on a paradise world. :grin:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i'd like to be a Night Lord....no bugger can see you with the lights off pity the cheating partner thats all i can say to that or a Grey Knight...purely cos i can read someoneones mind when they are playing Poker so i know wether to bet high or low...no good being a psyker if you can't use it to your advantage once in a while


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

true, but if your playing with other gray knights you'll just get zapped if you do XD
And wouldnt it be funny if you failed your psychic test and your head exploaded in the middle of the card game.

"Holy shit, John's head just exploded!"
"Dont worry, the bastard thought he could cheat and use his psychic powers"
"Oh, well it serves him right then. Got any 3s?"


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

LOL yeah but it might just be the end to a great poker game...unless you had the best hand in the world when your head went bang lol i do like that answer tho.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

i'd be a rogue trader, and not just for the old school reference. i'd basically be the han solo of the 40k universe - me and my 8ft tall dog, pimping around the galaxy in rusty old ship, getting into scrapes, and making out with princesses.

that, or an animator. i already do that, and it's pretty sweet. not too many princesses though... :grin:


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

gothik said:


> LOL yeah but it might just be the end to a great poker game...unless you had the best hand in the world when your head went bang lol i do like that answer tho.


Yeah but they were playing go fish XD
He didnt have the brightest aegis armour in the chapter.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

probably one that went faulty that many times it had to have a flaw sometimes and having played go fish i think that alone is enough to splater brains across the room.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Dunno, its fun when you play it with the holo cards that have naked Sisters Of Battle on them XD


----------



## Thorin Hubertson (Jun 12, 2010)

Brother Subtle said:


> governor of a pleasure world... which i get to partake of daily
> you can have your bolters, ill have my hordes of pleasure girls.


No, too risky. Slaanesh Cults on your pleasure world? Bang, the Gouverneur is the first one to be made responsible by that Inquisitor on a holiday trip to your world. But the Gouverneur's Assistant? Good chances to survive this!


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

If anything, i would prolly be a commissar, i like the power and fear that is coupled with that rank/position... :threaten:


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd be a barghesi, cause everyone leaves you alone! Even if all the other races killed eachother, I'd be fine! :biggrin::biggrin::mrgreen:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

last man standing i guess


----------

